# A documentary you need to watch



## noseforsharpies

It's called 'Flight From Death' - the entire film can be watched here:

http://www.amazon.com/Flight-Death-Quest-Immortality/dp/B0036I2F38 ( just click 'play trailer' )

or you can find the torrent file here:

http://btjunkie.org/torrent/Flight-from-Death-The-Quest-for-Immortality/443269802873c95b3aa97f249a4391eccc150820fcc6

( to use torrents, first download a torrent client like uTorrent or azureus. After these programs are installed, just click on the above link, 'download torrent,' and the file will automatically be associated with the client. )


----------



## sonnl

I just watched the trailer for it on youtube and holy shit am I interested. Im gonna watch the full thing tomarow night Ill let you know what I think.


----------



## Mushishi

Just watched it. It has that feeling to it, alright. I believe in infinite consciousness, though. And if I'm wrong, no harm done. (I'm not wrong, though.)


----------



## voidvoid

A good torrent client whether you are running Windows Linux or Mac OSX or whatever is http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/


----------



## MobiusX

You don't have to download it, you can just watch it here: http://www.megavideo.com/?v=R77F33U2


----------



## voidvoid

Isnt Megavideo kinda shitty and cuts off after 45 minutes.


----------



## sonnl

Inzom said:


> Isnt Megavideo kinda shitty and cuts off after 45 minutes.


word mega video is ass


----------



## Guest

Inzom said:


> Isnt Megavideo kinda shitty and cuts off after 45 minutes.


75 minutes, then it cuts out and comes back an hour later.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

ThoughtOnFire said:


> 75 minutes, then it cuts out and comes back an hour later.


yeah, the torrent is your best bet. No interruptions


----------

